# my microsoft paint work-2



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get pleasure!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am not computer savvy so this may seem a silly question. 

You call this microsoft work. I do understand it is digital but this is done on Microsoft? Is there a program? :vs_worry:


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Susan
the program name is "paint".


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yup. Paint is a vary basic visual program that comes with PCs. If you have a PC you have the program.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, I am always curious about digital art, my attempts so far leave much to be desired, but I will keep playing with it.


----------

